# Basic provolone & spinach fattie w/Qview



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2011)

Smoked a ham & a spinach & provolone fattie yesterday. The ham is in the pork section. Here's a look at the fattie. Smoked it at 215-225 for about 3 hours. Really got some good smoke penetration.








Thanks for looking! Here's the link to the ham:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102518/maple-bourbon-ham-w-q-view


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2011)

Real Nice Al !!!!

I clicked to zoom to get a really good look at the stuffing, and boy was it worth it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hate the ones that go through various Photoshops first, and you click them to zoom, and you get the same size picture!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

Boy Al That sure looks tasty...


----------



## rdknb (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks great. I love using spinach in fatties


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 13, 2011)

You've been busy Al. That's a nice crisp on that bacon!! Love the spinach!!


----------



## porked (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent looking fattie!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 13, 2011)

looks and sounds great !


----------



## les3176 (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice looking fatty


----------

